# DSL Question (Cables: 4 pin vs. six pin)



## jamstraz (May 5, 2005)

I'm new to DSL, in fact I haven't even bought the service yet even though Verizon says I'm able to get it. The issue is, all the modems I've seen are six pin RJ 11 connections (so they say its an RJ 11). My home phone network is standard 2 pair PSTN cabling. Would DSL work here or no? the only RJ11's I know are 4 pin, not six, and I don't want to order a service I can't use.


----------



## stonedtech (Jan 7, 2005)

if you are in the uk yes it will work not sure if all telcos use the same set up in the rest of the world,


----------



## jamstraz (May 5, 2005)

I'm stateside. US


----------



## JamesO (Mar 30, 2005)

6 pin is technically RJ-12/RJ-14 depending on the wiring. It does not really matter here.

All US DSL modems that I am aware of use the 2 center connections like any other single line Telco device. RJ-11 or RJ-12.

You will have not connection problems, but you will need to filter your phones and hopefully your in house wiring will not give you problems. If possible, put the DSL modem close to the Telco demarc and run a CAT-5 cable to the computer. This would be the best set up. 

JamesO


----------



## jamstraz (May 5, 2005)

OK, just checking on that because I saw at like the filter ends it was six pin, kind of weird, but I guess thats good news for when I decide to make the jump to DSL. No pesky rewiring or people coming into my house to check. I hate when I need repairmen


----------

